# Dwarf Pinky Syndrome ...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is what I call. It does cause some limitations when playing guitar.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hey, where'd U get a picture of my hand? ( oops , sorry , the index isn't bent enough to the left )


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

You’re not alone

Nathan


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Dwarf pinky? Your hand looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Depends on where you use it?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Larry, you kill me sometimes with the memes

Your pinky seems to line up to your ring finger about the same as mine.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My pinky barely makes it to the first knuckle of my ring finger. 

Any pictures of longer pinky's?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Paul Gilbert








and then there's buckethead


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Depends on where you use it?
> View attachment 360827


Best ever.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I noticed that about Paul Gilbert too, he is not normal, he is part alien


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Honestly, there are worse things on a body that could be dwarfed lol.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That is a picture of my left hand sans the arthritic pinky that is curled in and the rouge wart I have been battling since December.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless you want to be swinging from tree to tree like our distant ancestors your small finger extending to the first knuckle on your ring finger or thereabout is near enough normal.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Unless you want to be swinging from tree to tree like our distant ancestors


what about dragging them on the ground ?


fact ! short people have longer arms than tall people ( government survey )
have a short and a tall person stand side by side 
have both stretch their arms out in front of them
then lower them by their sides .
government researchers have discovered that the shorter people's hands are closer to the floor 
their conclusion is that shorter people have longer arms ...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Randy Newman summed it uP


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Could be worse. Tony...cough...Iommi!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Randy Newman summed it uP


SPGNRTL?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I think I’m starting to get arthritis in my 11th finger.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think this thread title is a great name for pedal.


----------



## robertmc (Dec 2, 2017)

Every disadvantage creates another advantage. What can a short pinky do better on a guitar?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hound Dog Taylor did ok.


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

Whoa! Guess I don't have an excuse now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Hound Dog Taylor did ok.


Well he did have an extra one...


----------

